# Low sugar attacks



## Ltraficanto (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi - I've had a cockapoo puppy a little over a week now. In the week I've had her she's had, what the breeder is calling low sugar attacks. She looks like she's having a seizure and then she rubs her head on the ground. It's very scary. The only thing that helps is to get her o eat some honey. After she's had about a tablespoon of honey, she'll get really tired and sleep for an hour. 
I've read this happens in toy breeds between 9-12 weeks sometimes. 
The big issue is learning how to prevent this. She doesn't want to eat much which is making the situation worse. Has this ever happened to anyone else? I feel like I can't leave her alone because these attacks can be detrimental if gone on for too long. ( I work mostly from home and she's only alone for a max of 3 hours at a time. 

We're going to vet again today. She was supposed to get her shots, but doesn't look like that's going to happen today.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is quite unusual in cockapoos I think, when crossed with a toy poodle they can be tiny, but generally they aren't as small as other toy breeds because of the cocker side. Tiny toy breeds like yorkies, chihuauas, poms would be more susceptible to this. What weight is your puppy and is she gaining weight? 

I would try to feed little and often and weigh her daily to ensure weight gain. I would also limit activity and excess use of energy in order to help preserve the blood sugar levels. If your pup is prone hypoglycaemia, you should also take measures to keep her warm, as being cold is also an issue with tiny pups and this can reduce their appetite which in turn drops their blood sugar. Carry her about with you, let her nap on you, this will keep her warm, or put a safe warmer in her crate/bed.

I would definitely seek additional vet advice as you have said the seizures are serious, hypoglycaemia is one thing, but seizures are a step too far and a medical emergency.


----------



## Ltraficanto (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you! I have noticed that it's in the morning after she's been in the wet grass. I'm in Chicago and it's starting to get cold. I will look into keeping her warmer. The vet also mentioned a product called nutrical that will make her hungrier. hoping this works in getting her to eat more.

the breeder also mentioned this is unusual in cockapoo's and she might just still be stressed with her new home. hopefully this will get better after 12 weeks.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Please let us know how she does. I hope it's nothing more serious. Best wishes.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ltraficanto said:


> Thank you! I have noticed that it's in the morning after she's been in the wet grass. I'm in Chicago and it's starting to get cold. I will look into keeping her warmer. The vet also mentioned a product called nutrical that will make her hungrier. hoping this works in getting her to eat more.
> 
> the breeder also mentioned this is unusual in cockapoo's and she might just still be stressed with her new home. hopefully this will get better after 12 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for your response!


You should buy her a little coat to keep her warm outside.


----------

